# Chipped glass outside of base perimeter



## joeyo (Jul 2, 2012)

To all the drillers out there - I need some advice! :-?

I was drilling out my returns and overflow holes in my 220G this evening and on one of my 2" holes, I was unbalanced while drilling and finished up with a chip on the interior side of the tank glass. The chip makes the overall circle low on one side where it chipped. I haven't done any water based testing yet, as I still have a ways to go with this build. 

My question is, if the gasket covers the chip, but not by much, will that alone be enough since the chip is on the inside of the tank? In no way do I see this expanding or getting worse, but is there some epoxy based product I can use to balance out the pit where its chipped, so I can have a better seal from the gasket? Would it be as simple as a wider gasket? I know these pipes get bumped, which could lead to a leak from my previous experience, but that was usually due to not tightening the bulkhead properly.

Please let me know!

Thanks, Joe


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've used the Loctite Instant-mix 5 minute epoxy (0.47 fl oz) for chips in/on the aquarium and it dries clear but have not used it for your problem.

The bulkhead gasket is not meant to seal against a large gap and it sounds as if it is very close in your case. Can you post a good pic of the chip around the hole?


----------



## LXXero (May 4, 2016)

flip the bulkheads around backwards so the flange is against the non-chipped side.


----------



## cgimark (Oct 6, 2016)

Depends on the chip. You really need to fill the chipped area with an epoxy and make sure the chip is smooth and not jagged. Jagged edges can develop cracks over time. Sandpaper can be used to take off rough edges.


----------

